# Partner visa - personal statement



## gfrance (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi,

I know this is probably a topic that has been covered to death in the past but I havent been able to find the threads when I've searched for it.

My question is about the partner visa - personal statement. Do I need to have this as a statutory declaration or can I just submit it and sign it myself? 

The partner migration booklet is unclear so I'm not sure if I can submit my visa now with our personal statements or if we need to the statement to a solicitor or other qualified person who knows us well and have them sign it.

Cheers


----------



## Zony (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,

I have just applied for this visa, got the email today to say that all they need is Police clearance from Ireland (I forgot about it). Our statements were just signed and dated by us and not certified and there doesn't seem to have been a problem. We are applying offshore, it could be different in Australia.


----------



## gfrance (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for this - I'm actually applying in the UK so should be the same for us.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

If you have to give statements from Australian citizens who know you (Form 888), regarding your relationship, I mentioned some of these people in our letter about our relationship, just give some context to who they were in our lives. e.g. I first met my partner when I was with one of the people who completed a form 888 for us, so I mentioned that in the letter.


----------

